# Insane Asylum (NEED SOME IDEAS)



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

pictures of asylum doctors is good to have, kinda sets the mood. basement maybe make some pvc bars/cells with leg chains.maybe a display lobotomy tools with a skull with hole from a trafin tool(sp). maybe rig up something to look like shock treatment device.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I like the idea of the pictures in the hall. Doctors or patients (or both) would look great. Any kind of lab stuff you can find to set out on a table. I found these black bags that were used to hold pop up tents and just painted "city morgue" on them. You could easily use black trash bags and stuff them to let them just hang down. These are pictures from my morgue.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

For my oddities room last year I made these...researching I found a report on the hospital (just look up the hospital name on my label), it reported how many patients would be stored in copper cans after cremation because no one would come and claim them. It said that walls would be lined with shelves and hundreds if not thousands of copper cans. It's so sad but it might be kind of creepy. You can also copy or make some diplomas or awards to hang in your hallway. There are some great tutorials for distressed walls using contact paper from dollar tree to make it look like the plaster has chipped away. You could turn your living room room into a patients room with beds (instead of couches) covered in soiled/stained linens...you could even cover a wall with craft paper or anything cheap and make it look like someone kept writing the same thing over and over all over it (something random just repeated over and over in different sized text like your losing your mind), maybe even have a doll or teddy bear with its eyes dug out. 

You could also add a wheelchair to the hallway with someone sitting in it head hung down and maybe even have their arms and legs strapped down. Here's a link to a pic of my can 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pumpkinpie-albums-2012-cirque-du-carnevil-picture124778-557412-3591669431439-403540032-n.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

And here's a link to creepycathys album she is doing the same theme and has some great ideas...I especially love her room dividers, padded walls and razor wire fencing

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/creeeepycathy-albums-h-ween-2013.html


----------

